# Old Friends Block of the Month



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I discovered this last month and have been pondering whether to do it or not. Thanks to Connecting Threads recent sale, I decided to jump in. I ordered the 17 colours in half yard pieces for $34.00. Can't beat that. When the fabric comes in, I'm planning on doing 2 blocks a month until I catch up. 
http://calicogals.com/index.php/old-friends2

I don't know if they will archive the entire quilt, so if you are interested, you might want to sign up to get the new block each month.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooooh I like that.


Enabler.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

That would look great with hand dyed fabrics also from www.labfabrics.com


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Beautiful! Talk about tempting.....


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is very pretty!

But I'm already in over my head with the 50 Stars block of the month, and the two sets I'm doing for the Affairs of the Heart BOM (one machine applique and one hand applique) 

And the Forum block and our swap . . .

Along with trying hard for the UFO of the month - didn't get one done for January, so we'll try for February!

I really, really need to avoid temptation!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow - Amish colors !


----------



## AlaskaSue (Mar 27, 2013)

Gorgeous! Would love to tackle that one - one thank you for letting us know about it!&#128522;


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

They're still having that sale that Belfrey speaks of. Please don't ask how I know :facepalm:


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, Connecting Threads extended the sale -- pits! Last week's MSQC's daily deal was a gorgeous jelly roll of Kono brights for $18.99 plus shipping. I went on CT's site and ordered the same colours in 1/4th yard pieces and will have enough to cut three jelly rolls worth for around $35.00. Of course, I had to buy an additional $15.00 worth to get the free shipping, but that was easy to do. :ashamed: I really need to cancel the sales alerts from CT -- just way too tempting.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful--love the brights & black!


----------

